
Show HN: Video Summarizer – detect if is someone speaking and speed up video - soptikha2
https://github.com/SoptikHa2/video-summarizer
======
soptikha2
I made a tool and browser extensions that determines if people in video are
currently talking or not, and speeds up the video accordingly. Great for long
lecture videos for skipping time spent writing on a whiteboard.

My use case are corona-time lectures. I don't want to just watch the teacher
write something while saying nothing, so I speed up the video 1.5x when
teacher is talking, and 4x otherwise.

So this extension analyses sound in the video, and determines which parts are
loud or silent. And depending on that, it changes playback rate of the video.
Technically, this is javascript extension that downloads video information
(when it's loud or silent) from server (which is btw written entirely in shell
& gnu coreutils) and tells the videoplayer what to do. So only videos
explicitely indexed by my server are managed by this extension. User has to
click a button in the extension menu to index a video (as the data about
videos are stored on my server and it has very small disk size, so I don't
want to do this for every video).

